

Kevin Mitnick on 2600's "Off the Hook" radio show (MP3) - sp332
http://www.2600.com/offthehook/mp3files/broadband/off_the_hook__20110727-64.mp3

======
sp332
The whole thing is great, but especially don't miss the part where Kevin
whistles the nuclear launch codes at 34:30!

------
meatsock
you couldn't find a show like this on commercial radio if you tried.

